

Ask HN: Anyone using Python 3 in production? (2013 Edition) - mcenedella

This question was asked in 2011 here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=2542576<p>Is anyone now using Python 3 in production? Would you use it if you were starting over?
======
anderspetersson
Here's good, recent talk by Jacob Kaplan-Moss about porting django apps to
Python 3: [http://pyvideo.org/video/1787/porting-django-apps-to-
python-...](http://pyvideo.org/video/1787/porting-django-apps-to-python-3)

Last month I started a new django app and wanted to try out Python 3. I did
however run into issues with 3rd party apps. I tried to port one, but lack of
Python 3 knowledge and time to learn held me back.

------
bifrost
So far, no, mostly due to 3rd party issues. Once the rest of the library sets
I use port over, maybe.

~~~
michaelmior
I think this is the problem for most people. For most of my own code in the
projects I've worked on, a Python 3 port has been pretty straightforward. But
I don't think it's really worth the effort to port all my dependencies right
now.

